# Looking for Woodland (BBW type fragrance



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 4, 2013)

Can anyone help?  I had a request for Woodland scent which Bath and Body Works discontinued.  I did find some suppliers for the fragrance but they do not specify the fragrance is for soap.  I am really looking for a recipe for something close to that, woodsy.  Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance, I am loving this site!  Waiting to restock my oils, then I will be soaping again this weekend.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 4, 2013)

Never mind, I found Sweetcakes and just spent a bunch of money but the scents sound so wonderful!  I hope they are half as good as advertised.  I bought the Woodland, Rose, and Ocean.  What fun!  I hope the scents last in the CP soap.


----------

